
Lessons Learned: Scaling Uber to 2000 Engineers, 1000 Services, and 8000 Git Repos - riqbal
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/10/12/lessons-learned-from-scaling-uber-to-2000-engineers-1000-ser.html
======
paulddraper
I'm most curious how 1000 services fit in 8000 repos.

(Maybe it's the same way that 40 cities fit in 70 countries.)

\---

FYI, with Git, the "repo too big" problem has a _lot_ of solutions.

Grafts (shallow commits) for long histories, large file storage (LFS) for
binaries, and in extreme cases filter-branch.

Yes, when you hit Google scale is it possible to write enough source code to
not fit on disk. But Uber isn't Google scale. Maybe Uber can't fit code into
one repo. But ten repos should be fine.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
The 40 is probably a typo, the cities number is closer to 400.

I don't think the microservices is about repo too big in a technical sense.
The problem is when you have 100s of engineers working on a single repo, just
merging changes or building , testing etc. will take all day. Microservices
are more a solution to scaling engineering teams with a lot of people because
they can work independently rather than a technical scaling thing.

~~~
paulddraper
Sure, but I wasn't quibbling about the number of microservices, just about the
number of repos used.

------
hughdbrown
"This same pattern of explosive growth is happening in cities all over the
world. In fact, Uber is now in 40 cities and 70 countries."

Um. Stopped reading at this point.

~~~
apahwa
even worse, they repeat it further down in a bullet point list

------
tluyben2
Not in the article: why does Uber need that much software? Does anyone know
here what all those services and engineers do?

------
TeeWEE
Wow Uber'S tech stack is a total mess

